# Cant log in



## lukett225 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been happily using the site as lukett225 for some time but for some reason my password stopped working and when i tried to reset my account by sending a new password to my email address it didn't like that either and told me that my email was wrong. Could someone reset it please? I've had to reregister as wilcoxtt225.

P.S Does anyone run the face book page? i tried to ask for help there but with no reply there is no way of contacting the admin people without logging on, and that was my problem i could not log on, so I've had to reregister just to post this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Luke, I have PM'd Admin for you, hopefully they can sort it.
Hoggy


----------



## lukett225 (Feb 3, 2013)

cheers mate, I'm back as lukett225 hopefully they will delete wilcoxtt225 account that i had to set up to get this sorted.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Luke, Excellent...Give thanks to John-H as well, as Mods don't have that authority.
Hoggy.


----------

